# Pens of inspiration



## Dale Lynch (Sep 17, 2015)

Brian Gisi

Christoper Pukalo

Ed McDonnell

Jeff Powell

Larry in Harow

Luther D. Bryant

Marc Gisi

Mike Redburn

Richard Anthony

Richard Ficken

Stan Cook


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah .... this is the kind of thing I want to see as an index for newcomers to look at and take stock of what kind of project they want to tackle after getting the basics down!


Now, if we could set things up so that you click on the picture of the pen you want more info about and it takes you to the main post for it OR A TUTORIAL ON HOW TO MAKE IT, and we've got the makings of a true center of learning taking place here.


----------



## Rockytime (Sep 17, 2015)

OK, I QUIT! I think I'm going to quit making pens and start collecting things like perhaps Popcicle sticks or something simple. Jeeez.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 17, 2015)

Crafty artwork. Nicely done.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 17, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> OK, I QUIT! I think I'm going to quit making pens and start collecting things like perhaps Popcicle sticks or something simple. Jeeez.



Lol ....


Don't look at these and see them as a challenge against your skills.  Think of them as an inspiration for where you want to be sometime in the next 5, 10, or 20 years  (yeah, it may take me 20 or so years to get there, but I'm gonna get there!)


----------



## plantman (Sep 17, 2015)

These are all fantastic pens above and beyond the norm !! And, I agree with Brad G that pens like these should be able to be found under a heading somewhere on this site that can be found with ease. "Pens of Inspiration" would be a perfect heading. Pens that also show new and different uses of materials, ideas, or techniques should also be included in the mix.  And being able to click on the pen and find more information, photos, threads, or a tutorial would be great. How about it Jeff ?? Is it possible to do that ?? Let's not get into a big ta-do about who, what, or why something should be included at this point and thread, just is it possible to do !!!!!!  Jim  S


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 17, 2015)

Dale, I commend you for taking the bull by the horns. Maybe that is what I should have done. What I was looking for is some way to now add to the photos you started with, without having to scroll through the messages. Just an album. Have a link to the original thread would be nice. But at least you have the names and the post can be found that way. Take a little more work but it is a start.

Just try it. It will not hurt anyone. No pixels will be harmed either.


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

plantman said:


> These are all fantastic pens above and beyond the norm !! And, I agree with Brad G that pens like these should be able to be found under a heading somewhere on this site that can be found with ease. "Pens of Inspiration" would be a perfect heading. Pens that also show new and different uses of materials, ideas, or techniques should also be included in the mix.  And being able to click on the pen and find more information, photos, threads, or a tutorial would be great. How about it Jeff ?? Is it possible to do that ?? Let's not get into a big ta-do about who, what, or why something should be included at this point and thread, just is it possible to do !!!!!!  Jim  S



I'm not sure what you're asking. It whomever posts the photo posts some links with it, yes.  Rephrase your question for me, please.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 18, 2015)

There are tutorials for a herringbone blank and the entire jeff powell pen.Not alot pens that inspire will have tutorials.The library is so full of info to learn new skills and techniques.I wish I had the imagination and creativity to put it all together.I've started going through old SOYP threads 1699 counting down.I'm just getting pics and the maker if I can 

This thread is for inspirational pens of years gone by.SOYP is for current works of art.  Anyone is welcome to add to this thread,I would just ask that if adding multiple pens that it be done in a single post to keep the page count down.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 18, 2015)

Jeff

I think what Plantman is asking (without putting words in his mouth) is it possible to be able to click the photo and have a larger photo appear and also the link to the original thread.???  

My question would be is there a way to be able to keep adding photos to the original post???  Instead of spreading them out over this thread. They would be in neat rows. It looks so clean and uncluttered the way Dale started out.


----------



## plantman (Sep 18, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Jeff
> 
> I think what Plantman is asking (without putting words in his mouth) is it possible to be able to click the photo and have a larger photo appear and also the link to the original thread.???
> 
> My question would be is there a way to be able to keep adding photos to the original post???  Instead of spreading them out over this thread. They would be in neat rows. It looks so clean and uncluttered the way Dale started out.



John and Jeff; John, I couldn't have said it any better myself !! 
                     Jeff, I know that everything I am asking is already on this site somewhere if you know and want to take the time to find it. Clicking on the photo and bringing up the location of the thread would be grate, and having these all in one file would it much easier for most members.  Hope this explains my question better.   Jim  S


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 18, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Jeff
> 
> I think what Plantman is asking (without putting words in his mouth) is it possible to be able to click the photo and have a larger photo appear and also the link to the original thread.???
> 
> My question would be is there a way to be able to keep adding photos to the original post???  Instead of spreading them out over this thread. They would be in neat rows. It looks so clean and uncluttered the way Dale started out.



JT ... in certain forums, it is permissible to continue to edit a post LONG after your permission to do so expires in other forums .... specifically, check the rules out in the vendor forums.  Your request could be quite feasible from that standpoint.


edit- here we go ....



			
				General Rules for Marketplace Forums said:
			
		

> Editing Your Original Post: You have the ability to edit your post for two weeks after the original post time. Do not substantially change it. Do not add or delete significant amounts of text, add additional items, or remove or completely replace photos. You may add photos in the original post if you did not originally include the number allowed, and you may replace photos after adding an "X" to indicate sold items (generally used only for blank sales). You may edit the original post text to indicate an item or lot is sold, and you may reduce the price for items or lots. (Note: Editing your post to indicate it is closed is a courtesy to buyers, it is not a substitute for following the closure process described below.)




Now .... if we ask Jeff nicely, we could borrow these features by posting initially in the marketplace and then you've got 2 weeks to edit and play with it to get it the way you like .... then, when a listing is pretty much complete, with links back to original posts and basic descriptions of each pen, you can ask a moderator to move it to a more permanent location!


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

Only the poster can edit his post, but yes, within the edit window, photos can be added. It's not all that hard to make an editing mistake and lose a whole post. I've done it with a thread full of photos. Not pleasant!

We have had several situations where members have decided to leave the site and on the way out they went back as far as they could and erased every post they made. Those situations motivated me to start using edit timeouts. It's generally an hour except in the marketplace, where it's two weeks. (To allow editing of quantities left, etc.)

All that said, I've increased the timeout in SOYP to 1 week.


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Jeff
> 
> I think what Plantman is asking (without putting words in his mouth) is it possible to be able to click the photo and have a larger photo appear and also the link to the original thread.???
> 
> My question would be is there a way to be able to keep adding photos to the original post???  Instead of spreading them out over this thread. They would be in neat rows. It looks so clean and uncluttered the way Dale started out.



Of course. Look at the front page photo. You can wrap any image or text in a URL tag and sent the clicker anywhere.

Reminder, that only the person making the post can edit it. 

If you just insert the image as a thumbnail (see the video tips for help in doing that), it will enlarge when clicked.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 18, 2015)

Barry Gross

Bruce Robbins

Anthony Turchetta

Bruce Boone


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey Dale

According to Jeff he changed the time limit that the OP is allowed to edit their post to something like 1 week. Maybe you can post any new photos along side the ones that you started out with. It would be really great if we could keep the photos together like an album. If not this works too. 

Just a note about that Puzzle pen by Mr Boone. I remember when that made its debut. I remember the wars about who made the first puzzle pen???  Oh the good old days. I will say this, no one ever came close to duplicating what he did with it. He had different versions of that pen. 

Good job.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 18, 2015)

Should ask Jeff or another mod to move this post to the SYOP forum ... I don't think the extended editing time is allowed elsewhere at the moment.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 19, 2015)

I think it would be good to move all the comments in this thread to a new thread called "comments on pens of inspiration" or something along those lines, and keep this thread just for photos.
Would be much better for viewing.


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 19, 2015)

Inspiring indeed.  All are superb.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 20, 2015)

David Miller

Ed Davidson

Eugene soto

Timothy Wise

William Cavanaugh

Gary Nicholls

Keith Larett

Johnathon Brooks


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2015)

I Think it would be powerful to have an album into which multiple people could link in these types of inspirational works.
Only Jeff can say whether it's easil doable.
Jeff, is it?


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2015)

GaryMGg said:


> I Think it would be powerful to have an album into which multiple people could link in these types of inspirational works.
> Only Jeff can say whether it's easil doable.
> Jeff, is it?



I offered that early on in the discussion as an easy alternative. There are other photo albums such as Shop Shots and the contest albums which allow uploads by anyone. BB code is allowed in the description, and it should be easy to insert the zoomed images from an album like this:


View in Gallery.


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2015)

I created an album for Pens of Inspiration

Anyone should be able to upload.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 20, 2015)

I just now figured out how to upload into the member photo album.How do you start a new album?I still plan on only posting the pen and maker.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 20, 2015)

Nevermind,already done while I typed.


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2015)

Spanx said:


> Nevermind,already done while I typed.



Dale, just to test the insertion... In a reply to this thread, on the advanced post edit window (with all the controls), under the smiles you will see "Insert". Click that and see if it gives you a list of the uploads you just made. Then select thumbnail with zoom and link, and click on a photo to insert into the post.  I just want to see if that works as intended :biggrin:


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 20, 2015)

I dunno about the zoom and link stuff,it was just pictures.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2015)

jeff said:


> I created an album for Pens of Inspiration
> 
> Anyone should be able to upload.



Thank you sir.


----------

